# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  مشاوره و برنامه ریزی برای کنکور تجربی 94

## parsa.

با سلام
از امروز طرح مشاوره و برنامه ریزی رو مختص داوطلبان تجربی اجرا میکنیم
هز سوال و پرسشی بود مطرح کنین
ضمنا در مورد منابع و برنامه نیز بطور مفصل به بحث میپردازیم

----------


## Mariyana

سلام
میشه بگید منابع چه تغییراتی داشتن مال 93 نسب به 94؟
من پشت کنکوریم و هر روز یه چیز میشنومکتابام اکه واقعا زور داره به خاطر دوتا تست چند میلیون دوباره بدم کتاب
اگه لطف کنید تغیرات رو بزارید واقعا ممنون میشم
فک کنم این سوال اکثر بچه ها هم باشه

----------


## parsa.

> سلام
> میشه بگید منابع چه تغییراتی داشتن مال 93 نسب به 94؟
> من پشت کنکوریم و هر روز یه چیز میشنومکتابام اکه واقعا زور داره به خاطر دوتا تست چند میلیون دوباره بدم کتاب
> اگه لطف کنید تغیرات رو بزارید واقعا ممنون میشم
> فک کنم این سوال اکثر بچه ها هم باشه


با سلام
بزودی تغییرات گذاشته میشه
اما نیاز نیست کتاب جدید تهیه کنین اکثر تغییرات منجر به خذف بخش کوچکیست و تغییر حذفی است نه افزایشی پس نیاز به خرید کتاب جدید نیست
اما اگه درسی جدید اضافه بشه بله نیازه
در کل شما نیاز به خرید کتاب جدید ندارین
موفق باشین

----------


## parastoo17

سلام میخوام یه برنامه حوب برای تابستون داشته باشم اما دقیق نمیدونم از کجا باید شروع کنم...یا چیمار کنم...راحت بگم نمیدونم برنامه ریزی چیه...معدل کتبیم هم 19.46 هست...رشتمم تجرییه...نمیخوام یه لحظه از تابستونمم هدر بره

----------


## parsa.

> سلام میخوام یه برنامه حوب برای تابستون داشته باشم اما دقیق نمیدونم از کجا باید شروع کنم...یا چیمار کنم...راحت بگم نمیدونم برنامه ریزی چیه...معدل کتبیم هم 19.46 هست...رشتمم تجرییه...نمیخوام یه لحظه از تابستونمم هدر بره


سلام.بله حتما انشالله از اخر هفته و اوایل هفته بعد برنامه مختص رشته تجربی اجرا میشه
معدلتون بسیار خوب هست
نگران برنامه نباشین

----------


## G O L B A R G

> سلام.بله حتما انشالله از اخر هفته و اوایل هفته بعد برنامه مختص رشته تجربی اجرا میشه
> معدلتون بسیار خوب هست
> نگران برنامه نباشین


سلام ببخشید برنامه ای که قراره مختص بچه های تجربی از اواخر همین هفته توی این تاپیک قرار بدید به چه صورتیه؟؟؟ آیا براساس بودجه بندی آزمون خاصی مثلا قلم چی و... است؟ 

برنامه اتون حجمیـِ مبحثیـِ یا ساعتیـِ؟؟؟؟ بصورت هفتگی این برنامه رو قرار میدید یا روزانه ؟؟؟  

با توجه به اینکه شروع اجرای برنامه مقارن شده با ماه مبارک رمضان و خب روزه داری ممکنه بچه ها با افت کمیت و کیفیت مطالعاتی روبه رو شما این رو هم در نظر میگیرید دیگه حتما نه؟؟ 

من فارغ التحصیل تجربی ام میخوام از فردا مطالعه امو شروع کنم و چون روزه میگیرم برنامه ام اینکه با روزی 6 الی 8 ساعت شروع کنم و بتدریج در طول تابستون ابتدا کمیت و بعد کیفیت مطالعه امو افزایش بدم  =) در ماه مبارک رمضان بعد از سحر بیدار میمونم و تا اذان ظهر درس میخونم بعدازظهر بدلیل افت قند خون و شدت ضعف :yahoo (4): که نمیشه درس خوند بعد از افطار و کمی استراحت هم شاید تا حدودای ساعت 11 بازم درس بخونم  بنظرتون  با 6 ساعت مطالعه میتونم طبق برنامه ی شما پیش برم ؟ و به اجراش برسم؟؟؟ 

چون ساعت مطالعه ام فعلا کمه میخوام تا آخر ماه مبارک رمضان فقط روی دروس تحلیلی + عربی کار کنم بنظرتون تصمیم درستیه؟؟؟ میترسیم بازدهیم بیاد پایین !  

من فقط پزشکی میخوام اونم ی دانشگاه خوب شروع با روزی 6 ساعت کم نیست که هوووم؟؟؟ دیگه هم اینکه لطفا در اسرع وقت برنامه ی پیشنهادیتون رو توی تاپیک قرار بدید تا  

شروع ما به تعویق نیوفته خیلیم مرسی : ) ممنون میشم یکم راجع به نحوه ی برنامه ریزیتون توضیح بدید لطفا  :Y (454):

----------


## Fateme7

سلام.من تاالان هیچی شروع نکردم بخونم.خیییلی نگرانم نمیدونم چجوریو از کجا شروع کنم؟ب نظرتون از اول مرداد شروع کنم به چیزی که میخام میرسم؟هدفمم پزشکی هس..
چرا هیشکی جواب منو نمیده اخه؟؟من تازه عضو شدم هنوز زیاد آشنا نیستم با اینجا کمکم کنید خب.. :'(

----------


## mrnurse7

> سلام.من تاالان هیچی شروع نکردم بخونم.خیییلی نگرانم نمیدونم چجوریو از کجا شروع کنم؟ب نظرتون از اول مرداد شروع کنم به چیزی که میخام میرسم؟هدفمم پزشکی هس..
> چرا هیشکی جواب منو نمیده اخه؟؟من تازه عضو شدم هنوز زیاد آشنا نیستم با اینجا کمکم کنید خب.. :'(


سلام از همین هفته شروع کنی و ی برنامه ریزی پیوسته داشته باشی موفق میشی...منابع رو خوب انتخاب کن...با فکر جلو برو..منطقی باش و هیجانی فکر نکن...ب امید خدا ک موفقی

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> سلام ببخشید برنامه ای که قراره مختص بچه های تجربی از اواخر همین هفته توی این تاپیک قرار بدید به چه صورتیه؟؟؟ آیا براساس بودجه بندی آزمون خاصی مثلا قلم چی و... است؟ 
> 
> برنامه اتون حجمیـِ مبحثیـِ یا ساعتیـِ؟؟؟؟ بصورت هفتگی این برنامه رو قرار میدید یا روزانه ؟؟؟  
> 
> با توجه به اینکه شروع اجرای برنامه مقارن شده با ماه مبارک رمضان و خب روزه داری ممکنه بچه ها با افت کمیت و کیفیت مطالعاتی روبه رو شما این رو هم در نظر میگیرید دیگه حتما نه؟؟ 
> 
> من فارغ التحصیل تجربی ام میخوام از فردا مطالعه امو شروع کنم و چون روزه میگیرم برنامه ام اینکه با روزی 6 الی 8 ساعت شروع کنم و بتدریج در طول تابستون ابتدا کمیت و بعد کیفیت مطالعه امو افزایش بدم  =) در ماه مبارک رمضان بعد از سحر بیدار میمونم و تا اذان ظهر درس میخونم بعدازظهر بدلیل افت قند خون و شدت ضعف :yahoo (4): که نمیشه درس خوند بعد از افطار و کمی استراحت هم شاید تا حدودای ساعت 11 بازم درس بخونم  بنظرتون  با 6 ساعت مطالعه میتونم طبق برنامه ی شما پیش برم ؟ و به اجراش برسم؟؟؟ 
> 
> چون ساعت مطالعه ام فعلا کمه میخوام تا آخر ماه مبارک رمضان فقط روی دروس تحلیلی + عربی کار کنم بنظرتون تصمیم درستیه؟؟؟ میترسیم بازدهیم بیاد پایین !  
> ...



ب نظر من اگ بعد سحر بخوابی و صبح بیدار شی بهتره...

----------


## سفیدک

*سلامممم
من فارغ التحصیلم.امسال سال سوممه
میخوام شروع کنم
هدفمم دندون یا دارو
منابعم تکمیله
ولی توی برنامه ریزی مشکل دارمم
میخوام ی برنامه ی خوب بریزم ولی نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم.این 2 سالی هم ک تلف شد از بی برنامگی بود
کمکککککک
*

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

سلام دوست خوبم  ... ممنون از اینکه راهنمایی مون میکنی
من تابستون رو با برنامه یه مشاوری درس خوندم و دروس پایه رو تموم کردم ولی خیلی کوچولو از فیزیک و ریاضی ام مونده که مشکلی نیست دوتا جمعه وقت میزارم جمعش میکنم
از اول مهر که دوباره درس خوندنم شروع میشه ، بنظرتون اگه با برنامه سنجش پیش برم ، مشکلی نیست و وقت برای جمع بندی برام میمونه؟ ♥
من تجربی ام ، فارق التحصیل و برای بار دوم کنکور میدم ، معدلم 14 اگه توصیه ای دارید بابت پایین بودن معدل لطفا بفرمایید .. ♥

----------

